# McDonald's ( Anti- Gun ) or Not?



## Live2Hunt

My son now the age of 22 refuses to eat at McDonald's! He has refused to eat at McDonald's since he was the age of 16. Some where along the way when he was in High School, He read or heard through the grape vine that McDonald's was a big supporter of anti-gun laws and animal rights laws. He has only eaten at McDonald's a hand full of times, and is very head strong on the subject.

Just to clearfy the fact that what he read or heard is true, doe anyone have any information in which they have read to support this, weather or not they are Anti-Gun / Animal Rights Supporters.









Went there the other day and all he would order was a milk shake!!! Been fighting this for years, he refuses to eat there!!! And b_thched about it all the way home!!!


----------



## youngdon

I don't know if anti gun is true or not .....but as for animal rights ?? They may send cash to support the cause if it keeps demonstrations off their doorstep and out of their parking lots. Then again perhaps their burgers don't contain any animal products...lol


----------



## El Gato Loco

This is a good read about their policies with regards to employees and firearms:

http://www.jewishworldreview.com/michelle/malkin071700.asp


----------



## youngdon

I understand the liabilities of allowing employees to carry at work. But if you are going to operatein a high crime area and subject them to being robbed time and again you have to protect them....where is OSHA ......Ain't they all about workplace safety ??


----------



## Live2Hunt

Great read Chris! I think I wont be getting a job at McDonald's anytime soon!! So, I guess there is some truth to his logic in not wanting to eat there. As far as the companies and people who support anti-gun / animal rights. They are the ones who will be on welfare or begging for food someday. I will sitting back with the Turkey Leg in one hand and the gun in the other smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## On a call

Here is one...in many areas of big cities when you go to get gas or to a carryout you pay through thick plastic glass so as to protect the workers from a hold up/robbery.

Then you walk next door, there is the McDonalds open and free to be target for any thug. But then can you see that cute young girl pulling out a Kimber and telling a perp to back down and lay down on the floor or droping him like a bad habbit ??


----------



## youngdon

I'll lay money on the notion that the vast majority of our members who are employed by others fall under the "no firearms at work policy"


----------



## Live2Hunt

Worked for the Department of Corrections for 10+ years. They would never let us pack a firearm inside the facility or even on state grounds. ( Never Could Understand Why ) LOL But when we transported the offenders ( such as to court, medical, ect ) it was policy that we carried a 12 gauge and it was secured in the trunk of the transport vehicle. This was do process incase of an offender escape. Lot of good it's going to due there!! My old lady still works there and advised me that the policy has changed. Transporting officer(s) is now fully armed with vest and 40 glock. Upper managment finally figured it out....... Whooo Hooo.......No Brainer!!!!!


----------

